# Week 44|45 B&W Challenge: Night



## zulu42 (Nov 2, 2021)

This challenge will run until November 13, 2021. Sorry for being late with this one!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

Darkness falls on the next challenge: Night. Let's see what happens when sunlight no longer dominates the frame. Architecture or street shooting or long exposure or light painting or stars. Can't stay awake? shoot "night" related subjects during the day! Knight shots are also acceptable.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 3, 2021)

I shot a 120 roll . What a mess but here is one image from the wife yelling at me with toner use. I will miss gf


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 4, 2021)

-

Last night on main square…


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 7, 2021)

Driving through the night


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 7, 2021)

Neon light mountain range


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 10, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Neon light mountain range



I love that!


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 11, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> I love that!


Thanks NS, it is neon lights on a casino taken with a 1s exposure  from a moving car on b&w film.  I want to try more of these. Credit to @webestang64  from whom I stole the idea.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 11, 2021)

The building was shot in broad daylight, it's the negative so it feels like night.

Feel free to use the night theme broadly!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Nov 12, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


Lovely shot I really like it. B&W, monochrome, colorized B&W, split tone, we're not strict in this B&W challenge thread, but regular color images get booted!


----------



## idle (Nov 12, 2021)

I just made this deadline! It's 6am on Nov 13th in New Zealand and I just saw this challenge. Luckily I've been playing with my newly converted infrared Sony A7R.
Here's a shot from near my home just outside the city of Auckland. I've shot this decaying silo a number of times over the years and stopped to shoot it this time to evaluate a 850nm infrared filter on my Laowa 105mm STF lens. The STF lens uses an extra rotating dial to smooth the out of focus areas making the sharply focused subject pop if there's sufficient separation between them. The day was actually a bit overcast and even where the sky was visible through the clouds; it was not very blue. However, the full spectrum infrared and the 850nm filter has created a nice shot without too much blackness in the sky. I think it looks kinda cotton candy soft behind the silo. Removing the internal filters of the Sony results in a big leap in light sensitivity. Often, even with these opaque filters attached, the exposure is around 1/2000 at f2.8 allowing hand held shooting with telephoto lenses.



The Old Silo by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 13, 2021)

At the mall.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 13, 2021)

-


Very cool tonal expression in the first, Rob!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 13, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Lovely shot I really like it. B&W, monochrome, colorized B&W, split tone, we're not strict in this B&W challenge thread, but regular color images get booted!




Sorry, I over looked the B&W requirement!


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 13, 2021)

No worries- thank you for participating. The image you posted has b&w potential, I think. Almost attempted a conversion myself.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 13, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Lovely shot I really like it. B&W, monochrome, colorized B&W, split tone, we're not strict in this B&W challenge thread, but _*regular color images get booted*_!


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 13, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> 
> Very cool tonal expression in the first, Rob!


Thank you!  A little focus probably would have been cool, too.


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 13, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


I really like the color version as well.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

-

Cheers Rob!


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 15, 2021)

almost night


----------



## RacePhoto (Nov 16, 2021)

Too late, but just because I like having a good time. it was night and it is B&W.






Don't get around much anymore, and I don't get to this forum often enough.

Just for clarity, stitched panorama and a composite image of a number of time exposures. Or I could lie and say, it gets really nasty in Iowa in the Summertime?  Real photo, but that's with a S on the end. Lucky, right place at the right time.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 19, 2021)

Shoot, I lost a week somewhere... New challenge tomorrow!


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 19, 2021)

Great shot.


----------

